# Question about the 1099-K



## ten25 (Oct 4, 2015)

Do we have to file the 1099-K or can we report the income on Form 1040 schedule C?

The fact we are sent a 1099-K smells funny to me, look at the the name of the form... Payment Card and Third Party Network Transactions... in other words the form is for a merchant accepting credit card payments such as an eBay seller (I used to be a big eBay seller and PayPal sends you this form...)

It seems that Uber is the one collecting payment from pax and then dispersing the money to us weekly, so 1099-K doesn't seem like the correct form to me...

I've heard the safe rides fee / commission is included in our income on the 1099-K as well, which also seems like more bs and Uber trying to do some creative accounting.

Am I missing something here? I also found the following on the IRS FAQ page for the 1099-K

If a worker at a trade or business is an independent contractor, and the independent contractor swipes payment cards on behalf of the trade or business in the normal course of business (in other words, the trade or business, not the independent contractor, receives the proceeds), should the trade or business report payments to the worker on Form 1099-K or Form 1099-MISC?

In this situation, the trade or business should continue to report payments made to independent contractors on Form 1099-MISC as they have done in the past. However, the business will receive a Form 1099-K for these payment card transactions from the payment settlement entity.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Uber sends you a form 1099k. You report that income on schedule c (no need to "file the 1099k").

Basically Uber is the 3rd party because Uber does not pay you directly. They accept payments from customers, take a fee, and then disperse the rest to the driver. 

The example you mentioned is a bit different because drivers do not accept payments (eg swipe a rider's cc) from riders.


----------



## Husky (Feb 12, 2016)

I also receive 1099k. And said I was pay by third party monthly ( 12 month last year) I didn't start till approx sept 2015!? And I never receive the money claim on my 1099k?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Husky said:


> I also receive 1099k. And said I was pay by third party monthly ( 12 month last year) I didn't start till approx sept 2015!? And I never receive the money claim on my 1099k?


You need to contact whoever sent you the incorrect 1099 and request a corrected 1099. If they don't send it you'll have to enter the amount on the 1099 on your schedule c then deduct the difference and include a statement explaining the situation.


----------



## Husky (Feb 12, 2016)

thank you, I am going straight to that address on Monday UberTaxPro! I believe someone is using that to write off whoever/company tax and call IRS.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Husky said:


> thank you, I am going straight to that address on Monday UberTaxPro! I believe someone is using that to write off whoever/company tax and call IRS.


might just be a mistake that can be corrected. Love your dog! I've raised and lived with 2 huskies, don't have one now .


----------



## Husky (Feb 12, 2016)

whats the link to download my 1099 from uber? I had it then now uber had change their app
I love Husky dog,  I know the feeling bout not have one now UberTaxpro


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Husky said:


> whats the link to download my 1099 from uber? I had it then now uber had change their app
> I love Husky dog,  I know the feeling bout not have one now UberTaxpro


partners.uber.com


----------



## c32amg (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm out of Chicago also got the 1099-k and I am confused about gross but no net. Basically IF I use this form it only shows gross and I assume I would be expected to pay taxes for the fee uber gets...that's over $500 that I would be paying taxes on...isn't that suppose to be uber problem?


----------

